

Gowalla 3 is out, watch out Foursquare - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/12/02/gowalla-3-is-out-watch-out-foursquare/

======
nhangen
I much prefer Gowalla to Foursquare, even though I personally don't find
either of them all that useful...more of a fun distraction.

It's also interesting to watch the Facebook ripple effect. It seems that every
web service is almost obligated to integrate with Facebook in order to be
successful or viewed as legit.

~~~
thisisblurry
I'm not sure why either, but I also prefer Gowalla to Foursquare.

My guess is that it's in the design and more indie-ish feel of Gowalla.
Foursquare just seems more corporate looking.

------
gdltec
Too bad this release is only for the iPhone... Android users will have to wait
until early 2011 - can't wait!

~~~
golgo13
And Windows Phone 7 Users... Well, never mind. :(

~~~
gdltec
They are releasing Gowalla 3 for Android and other mobile devices/platforms
early on 2011. There is hope.

~~~
golgo13
Not at the moment, at least:
[http://getsatisfaction.com/gowalla/topics/will_you_release_a...](http://getsatisfaction.com/gowalla/topics/will_you_release_a_gowalla_windows_phone_7_app)
Per their official rep, no plans.

------
xutopia
For some reason this reminds me of what OS/2 did to try to gain market share
from the Windows world. They included the windows libraries to be able to run
Windows apps on their OS in the hopes to keep people from leaving them for
Windows.

Didn't work out for them.

